# NGK vs Champion Spark Plugs



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Needed to change out a plug yesterday on my 2000 Kawasaki Parrie and did not have a back up plug. Went to Auto Zone the closest open store for a replacement.

They do not have NGK but said they had a Champion equlivent. Cost was $1.49 vs $3.99 last time I purchased the NGK's from a cycle shop.

Who uses what and are the NGK's better or is there a better plug still?


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have never had a problem with either ones,,,My Ski doo runs better on Champion don't foul as much in extreme cold,,My Yamaha does not care


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I use NGK's in my sleds. I've used the other brands in a pinch. It's what the manufacturer recommended for my sled. I've used about everything in my vehicles. Currently running either NGK or Denso Iridium's in my little car. Most other cars I never noticed any difference. This one I do. Could be the car too.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

I would never run anything but NGK plugs in my quads. All my engines are done by CT Racing and it's all Allen ever suggests...


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

roger23 said:


> I have never had a problem with either ones,,,My Ski doo runs better on Champion don't foul as much in extreme cold,,My Yamaha does not care


Sounds like you are just using a NGK plug that burns too hot...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I never run anything but an NGK marine plug in any two stroke I can get one that fits.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

I use NGK in all my stuff.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

NGK, never a problem.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

NGK all the way! Many of today's engines come standard with NGK plugs.

Save the campion plugs for lawn mowers and Dodges! :lol:


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmmm - I'll have to pass on this nice info to my counterpart at NGK. Good news for him!!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Champions and others have failed me more than once in past years during those cold weather hunts.
The run hot to get there, then start cold to come home temps seem to crack or short them out internally.
Nothing like coming off the blind near dark and hearing nothing but "crank-crank-crank" and trying to figure out whats wrong using a small flashlight. My '90 300TRX is bulletproof with NGK, starts 1st crank even after sitting outdoors under a tarp for quite a few winter weeks at a time.
NGK's are more durable in the cold it seems.
My dealer says they are built for the rigors of snowmobiling.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

webfarmer said:


> Hmmm - I'll have to pass on this nice info to my counterpart at NGK. Good news for him!!


Its nothing new. NGK has been the choice of foreign engine builders for years. Every Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki Ive owned in the last 10 years came standard with NGK plugs.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

NGK

I am on my 3rd one for my ATV. But it is a 1994...

Starts everytime, all the time. Below zero or 90*....Suzuki and NGK!


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

Each Model Runs With a peferred plug (NGK, Champion and so on)

I have a 1995 polaris sportsman 500 that Idels rough with champion
but put in a Ngk it;s idles fine.

Now my Sled Artic cat Sled runs only on NGK Champion I keep Fowling out. Yes the champs are the factory sug plug


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Its nothing new. NGK has been the choice of foreign engine builders for years. Every Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki Ive owned in the last 10 years came standard with NGK plugs.



Add Kawasaki to that list! And I keep it that way.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the input - NGK will be my plugs for restocking.


----------

